# Oily Skin



## macgirl1979 (May 25, 2008)

What do you ladies or gentlemen use to combat oily skin. I am new to wearing makeup and skincare. Any ides????


----------



## TDoll (May 25, 2008)

I've used Proactiv forever and that has seemed to help a lot.  Also, make sure that even though your skin is oily, you're using a light moisturizer in the morning and at night.  A lot of people with oily skin think it's ok to skip it, but if your skin doesn't get some moisture from a moisturizer, it will over compensate and produce more oil when it gets dry.  
Also, before applying makeup I like to use MAC's oil controlling lotion.  It helps your skin get less oily throughout the day.  Their prep+prime face primer is really good too for oily skin types.  
I would also steer clear from using a lot of liquid foundations if your skin is really oily.  If you must, then Studio Fix Fluid is a good one for oilier skin.  Studio Fix Powder would be better...and apply it with a brush so it doesn't get cakey.  Just stay away from heavier, creamier products and apply foundation lightly.
HTH!


----------



## christal24 (May 25, 2008)

hey I have crazy oily skin too oh man!
I use mineral makeup its a powder and light to medium coverage.  I use *Silk naturals mineral makeup: in buttery gold (im asian)
( Silk Naturals)* you can mix your own colours so amazing.  

Under your foundation (if you MUST wear it) use a primer for oily skin: I use *proactive's sheer finish mattifying gel primer*, many girls use monistat chaffing gel its as an alternative because its MUCH cheaper and has the main ingredient of silicon to absorb oil.

Also if you decide to use liquid foundation I also use *Makeup Forever MAT VELVET +* its a formula for oily skin....its great, I dont use MAC foundations because it breaks me out like MAD!!!

I agree with the girl above, you should still use a light moisturizer even with oily skin use an oil free one: neostrata has great ones, so does normaderm and LaRoche Posay.


----------



## macgirl1979 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks that really helps. I am just now learning how to apply makeup on myself. Normally I have one of my girlfriends apply it for me but I need all the info I can get!!!!


----------



## gujifijian (Nov 20, 2008)

Every individual has different reaction to different products of skincare and makeup. So basically it's "trial and error" to find something that suits ur skin the best. For me, personally, Everyday Minerals and Mac Foundation gave me a huge breakout. Now I'm talking about a mild breakout, I mean HUGE! It was digusting. But I keep a record of what I break out to and just avoid those proudcts. Revlon Colorstay is a good foundation. It's non-comdegnic.(if I've spelled that right). Basically that means it won't cause clogged pores and won't cause breakouts. I have been using that for 10+ years. And just recently I started using Loreal moisturizer with SPF 15. I can't remember the exact name of it, but it says on the box that with everyday use of the product ur skin would look healthier. And I'm on my 2nd bottle and I guess it has started to show, cuz people have started noticing it and complimenting me on my skin! Trust me, it's trial and error!


----------

